# Ok guys, help me out!!



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

So i went to the archery club tonight (1st offical night for the club!!!) and i couldnt group worth s**t!!! I was hitting everywhere!! So i took my buddys bowtech invasion(28in, mine is 27" his is 63lbs mine is 57) and i took the fletching off his arrow!!! All 4 shots touched!! Even he couldnt believe it, so i did it again!! Yet i cant group my bow! And his never slaps me, mine everytime i shoot, it gets me. Im getting frustrated cause i tried changing my form 1000000 different times tonight and still couldnt even get close! I think my arm is crooked


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Pics of form.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Maybe that you need a heavier stab... A heavier stab has helped me alot...


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

I tried his fuse carbon blade on my bow and never touched a thing. Tried a 8oz b-stinger and still didnt help


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

arhoythunter said:


> Maybe that you need a heavier stab... A heavier stab has helped me alot...


 That wouldn't explain the string slap.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Timing maybe off?????


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

Shouldnt be. It is almost brand new. Its just frustrating cause i can group tighter with his bow then he can himself. He was shocked at how tight i put 4 arrows. I should taken a pic


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> That wouldn't explain the string slap.


I didn't read that part


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

x2 PICS OF FORM!

There could be a few more problems you may want to check out to:
timing
arrow spine (maybe yours are under spined and his aren't)
anchor point/release (were you using your release or his and did you have the same anchor with your release hand on his bow as you normally would on your bow?)
rest or cables contacting string


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

I just dont know what else to do. And even if my sights are off, i cant group it to try and change it


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

Mathewsju said:


> x2 PICS OF FORM!
> 
> There could be a few more problems you may want to check out to:
> timing
> ...


I dont have a pic of form but will try and get one asap. I used same release, same anchor point everything. Only difference was his dl was 28 and thats too long for me.
i dont even know. going to go where i bought it and shoot there and see if the guy knows what else to do


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

It could be your draw length is incorrect. Have you tried the wingspan tests? What is you draw currently set at?


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

i did the wingspan test when i bought the bow. I need a 27. Bow is set for 27


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

What bow are you shooting?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

timing may be off, depends, what base cam do you have on the rampage? 3's or 2's? 

is it a 70lber turned down? or a 60lber turned down?


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

My arrows are over spined, i orded em 60-75, but the guy sent me 75-90... THAT SOUNDS like alot


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

to me it sounds like u need make sure your bow is still paper tuned.
monday I had a friend over and we were shooting bows and the first couple groups we shot I nticed he was all over the place, and he shoots pretty good and he wasnt doing anything different than usual and then he put in thayt his dad had put a different drop away on his bow for him and then i took one of his arrows and put it in his rest and it was WAY off, the arrow was actually pointing up higher than the nock point and almost all bows I have done the nock point is usually about an 8th inch higher than the arrow rest so the arrow is pointing slightly down. so I adjusted his rest to that way and then adjusted the centerline of the rest as well, it was out to the left 2 much, and then he was shooting good groups like he should have been. we didnt get to paper tune it but even with me eyeballing it (although most of the time I get the rest adjusted pretty darn close to perfect, a couple times dead on the money) his groups were as they should have been.


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

My bow is a 2011 rampage #4 cam and 60-70lbs, set for 60. My arrows are buck buster 60-75 spine with blazer vanes and 100gr tip.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

hunter-4-life said:


> I just dont know what else to do. And even if my sights are off, i cant group it to try and change it


if you shoot his bow consistent and then you cant shoot your bow consistent then its not you, u need to be checking everything, especially your arrow rest, your sight would have to do anything with it if u arent shooting consistently, either that or the timing is off.
u say its a brand new bow but thiose are the ones that usually do it. think about it, those are factory strings on that bow I'm guessing, if theyre brand new they will most likely stretch, which will make the length of them longer, changing the timing, or something else like your nock point. u need to check the measure ments of the axle to axle and brace height, and check them with the factory specs and then like I said b4 u need to check your nock point and where it rests and make sure none of it has moved. I'm sure something on your bow has changed and it isnt u especially if u can shoot your buddies bow better than your own.


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

Ok. Cause when i first starting shooting last night, it was making a "whack" when i shot. So my uncle (very skilled archer) went over my bow and tightened everything up and that a big difference in noise but nothing with accuracy.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I think we're over looking something really simple, like grip, if string slap is the main problem. Take the grip off your Rampage and shoot right off and the riser and see how that works...those big rubbery grips can cause a lot of torque (therefore string slap). Sometimes it's hard to not get frustrated when we have a bad day on the range. Maybe just set your bow down until this weekend and go shoot with a fresh mind on Saturday. I know that can help quite a bit at times.

Simple things like this are often the problem and we just need to get back to base one, fresh mind and all.

String stretch could very well be a problem since the bow is new, so get that checked out for sure, although I think your problems are a little more than just a timing issue.


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

hunter-4-life said:


> Shouldnt be. It is almost brand new. Its just frustrating cause i can group tighter with his bow then he can himself. He was shocked at how tight i put 4 arrows. I should taken a pic


What does being almost new have to do with being out of tune.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

m4 cams? base cam is a #4?? thought they only had one base for those and offered two base cams for the fuels.

see if the cams are hitting the stops at the same time/top fast. arrows should spine good.. grip may be an issue but the hoyt grips are good about torque even the 180 grip. i'd check timing first, if timing is good i'd see how things line up, make sure no fletching/riser contact, make sure peep is coming back and lining up correctly, maybe max the poundage and see if that brings groups in


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

Well since you keep changing your form mabey you should pick 1 that you feel comforatble with and just stick with it for a few weeks


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

I got er fixed!! part of it was me (finally found a form that i can group so im cutting the fletching) and the other part was my rest. The guys i bought it from (not going to say company) put the rest on wrong. Got er fixed and now im set!! Have any of you guys ever used the HHA-Single pin sight? Its like a sight you just move for the range your shooting. Kind of like a huskamaw scope


----------



## wolfie729 (Jan 16, 2012)

hunter-4-life said:


> I got er fixed!! part of it was me (finally found a form that i can group so im cutting the fletching) and the other part was my rest. The guys i bought it from (not going to say company) put the rest on wrong. Got er fixed and now im set!! Have any of you guys ever used the HHA-Single pin sight? Its like a sight you just move for the range your shooting. Kind of like a huskamaw scope


I have used one and i loved it went to a multi pin this year and hate it unless all my pins are pulled down and out of the way except the one ha ha ill be buying one again soon


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

wolfie729 said:


> I have used one and i loved it went to a multi pin this year and hate it unless all my pins are pulled down and out of the way except the one ha ha ill be buying one again soon


Yep, i have a tru-glo xtreme sight on there and dont hate it, but not my favorite. Next trip to the archery store will be for a HHA single pin sight


----------

